# Help: Garden Bench from all 2x4's



## WHWoodworking (Nov 1, 2011)

Looking for ideas to build a garden bench from just 2x4's. Any idears?
Thanks


----------



## gonefishin (May 14, 2012)

*2x4 chair*

Hope this helps.

http://www.readymade.com/projects/build_a_2x4_chair

http://extremehowto.com/diy-garden-benches/


----------



## WHWoodworking (Nov 1, 2011)

gonefishin said:


> Hope this helps.
> 
> http://www.readymade.com/projects/build_a_2x4_chair
> 
> http://extremehowto.com/diy-garden-benches/


Yes! Especially the one on the readymade site. Easy to modify that to be a bench and a slight design change to make the boards run horizontally instead of vertically. Getting the back to angle was my hangup and cutting the back supports at an angle was something I hadn't thought of. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## mshapiro (May 22, 2012)

*Bench from 2X4's*

I just made one and I'm making another for my garage and my son's garage. I plane all pieces to 1 3/4 " and rip off the edges to get a smooth board 1 3/4 X about 3 1/4. 
The top is made of four pieces as long as you want the bench laid lengthwise. I dowel and glue them together edge to edge. I then glue and dowl another piece front to back on each end of the top.
The legs are made by laminating two pieces together about 19 " long and then trimming them with a table saw to get a square leg, usually about 3 1/4 square (Four legs)
The side skirt pieces (2) are simply about 7" long and are dowelled or pocket holed and glued to the sides of the legs flush with the tops of the legs. Do this for both sides first.
The front skirt pieces are about 26" long and are attached to the legs as the side pieces.
I attach another piece on each pair of side legs on the inside a few inches off the ground (side braces) and then attach four pieces between the side braces to make a shelf (screwed into the side braces).
Then attach the top to the legs and side and front skirts using four "L" shaped brackets.

Sand everything BEFORE assembly. Finish as you choose. Mine are indoors so I use a few coats of minwax stain/poly high gloss.

Hope this helps. The measurements are approximate so you can adjust for size. I use about 6 2X4's so total cost is around $25-$30 or so. Enjoy!


----------



## edrichard (Jun 3, 2012)

*Inexpensive garden bench*

Hi, I built the garden arm chair as shown in the attachment. Then, since it is made of strong 2x4's I built a garden bench using the same plans but doubled the material sizes for the seat and back. Turned out great and is kid indestructable (speaking from experience). 

The plan for the chair itself can be found at...

http://api.ning.com/files/crQqCaaHC...hWIkAZ3oiexQtrxgWOMbq/Chairgardenarmchair.pdf


----------



## gonefishin (May 14, 2012)

Looks great. :thumbsup:


----------

